# 2018 Dead battery after sitting and loose wire, help..



## 1timeuser (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok, so I attempted to start my FIL"s 18 Cruze yesterday since they are coming back from FL this week. No luck. Dead battery after sitting for 5 months in NE IL in an unheated garage. Tried to jump it from my Silverado. Nothing. (PITA to find a good neg. grounding spot for the jumper cable). Anyway, after this I notice a small black ground cable is loose and was rubbing on the shock tower. Does anyone know where it goes? Could it be the actual cause? I was going to call the Chevy roadside assistance, but if they just send a tow truck to jump it I want to make sure this cable isn't the cause.


TLDR: My FIL is coming back and I tried to start the car, dead, sat for 5 months in NE IL in garage. Tried jumping, no luck. Noticed loose wire (see pic).

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This is suspicious. If you were in charge will you be held responsible? There should be a warranty but this might be potential vandalism?


----------



## 1timeuser (Apr 27, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> This is suspicious. If you were in charge will you be held responsible? There should be a warranty but this might be potential vandalism?


I"m not sure what you mean by vandalism. In a locked (alarmed) garage. I"m looking for an answer on where to attach it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's under warranty


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks like that loose cable definitely killed the battery, after 5 months of a constant draw you may be able to charge the battery but I wouldn't expect it to hold a charge anymore. As for that loos cable though, I can't see where that would go, my 2019 Cruze doesn't have that wire, I've only got 2 wires in that area. How long is the cable? Maybe it reaches somewhere under the shroud above it?


----------

